# under cabinet lighting



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm starting a search for good manufacturers of low voltage under cabinet lighting for the kitchen remodels we do. Don't want to get into the 12v style unless I'm tearing out the drywall on the walls. Can anyone suggest a few for me that have good options. 
And while I'm at it can anyone give me an idea of what type is the best to use when you aren't tearing out the drywall in the backsplash area. Or is 12v still the best to use. I looked at some previous posts, but most were from a few years ago. I'm sure products and styles have changed since then 
thanks,
JHC


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

LED strip lights are good. You run up from an outlet into the back of a cabinet for powering the transformer which is doable without messing up the backsplash area. Then you're running low voltage wire everywhere instead of having high voltage that must be in conduit.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

For our new cabinets we use WAC low voltage pucks, we make a chase or false bottom on the bottom of the cabinets for them. 

For existing, LED strips are good. Not sure of the brand we use, ill look later.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I use several different types from Outwater Plastics http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/lg_display.cfm/page/20/catalog/Master_Catalog_Vol_42

They have tons of different types, and have a whole catalog for lighting


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Jaws said:


> For our new cabinets we use WAC low voltage pucks, we make a chase or false bottom on the bottom of the cabinets for them. For existing, LED strips are good. Not sure of the brand we use, ill look later.


I also didn't mean to imply you can't get low voltage non led lights. I was combining two thoughts, led lights (my preference) and the recommendation to use low voltage. 

Just curious why you wouldn't use led on new work as well. I don't like pucks since it's not a very even spread of light.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Not sure if this site wouldn't at least help: http://www.superbrightleds.com/


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I use Kichler lighting mostly.

Xenon or LED


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

For cabinets with a "false bottom" I use the WAC led puck lights. 
The transformers generally fit in the "false bottom" pretty well. Eliminating the need to remotely mount them.

http://www.waclighting.com/product/2767

For non "false bottom" cabinets I like these. 
They are by far the easiest to install. 14-2 right into the back and the screws are already captive in the fixture to you don't need 3 or 4 hands to install them. 

http://www.junolightinggroup.com/attachments/images/content/SpecSheets/I1_1_7_1.pdf


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

we have been useing led strips from home crepo, both for under cabs and closets.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Juno has the 120V products, but I usually use 12V. 

I pull power up to the top of the wall cabs and place the driver on top of the cabinets. If there's a soffit or they go to the ceiling, I put power in the cab above the range. Easy to run wires between the wall cabs. 

I used a peel & stick, cut to length led strip last week. Nice 3K light, easy to install, but not loving the peel & stick aspect.


----------



## Mr Knucklehead (May 31, 2014)

Fencer series FOIL under cabinet LED fixtures


----------

